# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Ultra Whey Protein (SCI-MX)

## kostas kou

ειναι η ιδια ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ??









> Μου έδωσε ένας φίλος αυτή την πρωτεΐνη και τώρα που τελείωσε σκέφτομαι να την αγοράσω και θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας άμα είναι καλή η να δοκιμάσω καμία άλλη. Σε γεύση αυτή που δοκίμασα ήταν σοκολάτα και ήταν αρκετά καλή αν και δεν έχω δοκιμάσει άλλες για να μπορώ να συγκρίνω. Τώρα άμα την ξαναπάρω σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω βανίλια ! 
> 
> Ορίστε δείτε και κρίνετε : 
> 
> 
> Nutrition Information 
> Per 100g
> Protein(on dry matter) - 76g 
> Carbohydrates - 6.42g
> ...

----------


## LEGPRESS

η ιδια ειναι απλα καποιες εταιρειες αλλαζουν συσκευασιες...ειχα παει κι εγω να την πατησω μ ενα προιον αλλης εταιρειας και συγκεκριμενα  της biotech που αλλαξε συσκευασια...

----------


## Παναγιώτης Τ.

Γεια σας

Σκεφτομαι να αγορασω τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ωστε να τη χρησιμοποιω μετα το κικμποξ.Θα αποκτησω μυες
με την συγκεκριμενη ;

----------


## RAMBO

Μυς δεν αποκτας με την πρωτεινη

----------


## Παναγιώτης Τ.

> Μυς δεν αποκτας με την πρωτεινη


 ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ

----------


## RAMBO

Καλη ειναι αλλα ακριβη,μπορεις να βρεις κατι φτηνοτερο

*Γραφουμε με μικρα,ειναι κανονας του forum

----------


## Παναγιώτης Τ.

> Καλη ειναι αλλα ακριβη,μπορεις να βρεις κατι φτηνοτερο
> 
> *Γραφουμε με μικρα,ειναι κανονας του forum


 σορρυ

----------


## KickDinos

Σκέφτομαι να την πάρω!Γιατί κάνω διατροφή και πρόγραμμα για γράμμωση!Όντως η τιμή της δεν είναι πολύ καλή!Καμια παρόμοια να μου προτείνεται... με καλύτερη τιμή ?

----------


## LEGPRESS

δε θα την ελεγα ακριβη,...στο 30 ρι περιπου ειναι τα κιλα whey...της οΝ  που επισης ειναι πρωτειναρα εχει 30...αυτη της sci mx ομως εχει καποιοες βιαταμινες κι ενα ενζυμο για καλΥτερη απορροφηση...θα μου πεις λεπτομερειες αλλα καμια φορα η λεπτομερεια κανει τη διαφορα!

----------


## beefmeup

εδω εχουν αλλαξει τα συστατικα,αλλα δεν μπορω με καμια παναγια να τα βρω πουθενα.
υπαρχουν πλεον 3 πηγες πρωτεινης,concentrate/hydrolisate/isolate,με αυτη την σειρα αν θυμαμαι καλα.
κ εχουν γινει κ καποιες μικρο αλλαγες στα προσθετα..στα προσεχως θα εχω κ αποψη για το προιον καθως ειναι υπο δοκιμη.

----------


## sobral

Ingredients: Ultra-Whey™ Protein Complex (whey protein concentrate [milk], hydrolysed whey protein [milk], whey protein isolate [milk], emulsifier [soya lecithin]), L-glycine, inulin fibre, thickeners (guar gum, xanthan gum), flavour, colour (red beet powder), sodium chloride, stabiliser, (cellulose gum), sweeteners (sucralose, acesulfame-K).

Allergen Information: For allergens, see ingredients in bold. Manufactured in a facility that also handles egg and gluten.

(ούτε εγώ βρήκα εικόνα κανονική). Έβαλαν πάντως κάποια πρόσθετα που δεν τα είχε παλαιότερα.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

παντως απο οτι ειδα όλες της sci -mx εχουν soya lecithin !...

----------


## beefmeup

σχεδον ολες οι πρωτεινες πλεον εχουν,δεν μας απασοχλει κ τοσο αυτο..περισοτερο τα κομια,αλλα θα δουμε κ με αυτα τι θα γινει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

απο γευση τι λεει!?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

την εχω δοκιμασει 2-3 φορες μονο,οποτε θα αφησω μια πρωτη εντυπωση κ θα επανελθω αργοτερα..
απο γευση αρχικα ειναι υπερβολικα καλη για μενα..αυτο γιατι εχω το μεγαλυτερο μερος του χρονου χρησιμοποιω αγευστη,η με γευσεις αλλα απο bulk..οποτε απο αυτο το κομματι ,ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος...υπερβολικα θα ελεγα.
αν μπορουσα να την συγκρινω με καποια αλλη του ειδους θε ελεγα οτι ειναι πολυ κοντα στην combat (σοκολατα) ,αλλα χωρις να ειναι τοσο γλυκερη.
απο διαλυτοτητα παλι που κομπλε...δεν μενει τπτ στο σεηκερ,αλλα βεβαια οσες φορες την πηρα τωρα ηταν με χρηση φραπιερας,αρα θα επανελθω κ εκει πιο μετα.
υφη παχυρευστη,κ σου δινει ενα χορταστικο σεηκ,κ για καποιον δεν θελει να πινει νερουλη whey..οποτε σε κραταει κ εκει :03. Thumb up: 

ευπεπτη οσο δεν παει κ το σημαντικοτερο δεν εχω καμια παρενεργεια λογω προσθετων..πραγμα που με ανυσηχουσε αρχικα μιας κ οταν την ειδα για παραγγελειας ,ειχα δει την παλια φορμουλα που δεν τα ειχε αυτα μεσα,οποτε οταν μου ηρθε η καινουρια καπως επαθα ενα κοκομπλοκο..
μαλιστα ειναι η πρωτη σκονη του ειδους που δοκιμαζω εδω κ χρονια με αυτα τα προσθετα μεσα,κ μαλιστα χωρις θεμα..
οι πηγες ειναι αριστες,οποτε κανενα παραπονο κ εκει..

για να δουμε στην πορεια..

ο λογος που την επελεξα σαν εταιρια ειναι γιατι ειχα ξαναχρησιμοποιησει προιοντα της στο παρελθον..πριν καποια χρονια οταν ειχα παει αγγλια,ειχα περασει απο διαφορα συμπληρωματαδικα,για καμια αγορα..
αυτο που μου κανε εντυπωση ηταν πως ολα τα μαγαζια την δουλευαν φουλ..οι υπαλληλοι εκει ορκιζονταν στο ονομα της εταιριας,οποτε ειχα δοκιμασει κ κατι τοτε..
γενικα ομως,οπως εχω ξαναγραψει προτιμω τις ευρωπαικες μαρκες απο τις αμερικανικες οσον αφορα τις πρωτεινες ομως..

----------


## Hulk_in_Progress

καλή φαίνεται τα πάντα όλα μέσα  :01. Smile:  Μόλις τελειώσει αυτή που έχω τώρα θα την δοκιμάσω σίγουρα

----------


## beefmeup

μετα απο αρκετες μερες χρησης κ πιο σιγουρα συμπερασματα πλεον,ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος κ ισχυουν ακομα αυτα που εγραψα 2 ποστ πιο πισω..
το θετικο ειναι οτι δεν αντιμετωπισα κανενα απολυτως προβλημα στο πεπτικο η το ΓΕΣ..
θα λυπηθω οταν θα τελειωσει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mpekrimeze

Tην χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 3 βδομάδες,
δεν έχω δοκιμάσει άλλες πρωτείνες παρα μόνο την gold stadard της ΟΝ.
Πολύ καλύτερη σε γευση και πιο παχύρευστη.
θα την προτιμήσω την επόμενη φορά εκτός αν θελήσω να δοκιμάσω και κάποια άλλη.

----------


## NASSER

Την έχω καταναλώσει σε γεύσεις βανίλιας, φράουλα και σοκολάτα. Από γεύση πολύ καλή και στις τρεις επιλογές.
Παχύρρευστη υφή σε σχέση με άλλες και άριστη διαλυτότητα ταυτόχρονα.
Στη πέψη καμία ενόχληση!
Προσωπικά την συστήνω. 
Το μόνο που διαφοροποιείται είναι η ανοδική της τιμή λόγο ζήτησης.

----------


## LEGPRESS

+1000000000000 στα προηγουμενα παιδια...Νομιζω απο τις καλυτερες επιλογες σε  whey πρωτεινη...Αν σκεφτει κανεις οτι παιρνει gold standard(καλη,χρυση αλλα παλια) η ακομα και biotech σε παρομοια τιμη νομιζω οτι αξιζει τα λεφτα της

----------


## sobral

> +1000000000000 στα προηγουμενα παιδια...Νομιζω απο τις καλυτερες επιλογες σε  whey πρωτεινη...Αν σκεφτει κανεις οτι παιρνει gold standard(καλη,χρυση αλλα παλια) η ακομα και biotech σε παρομοια τιμη νομιζω οτι αξιζει τα λεφτα της


αυτή εδώ καλύτερα να μην την σχολιάσουμε καν σαν εταιρία...
Γενικά για να λέμε την αλήθεια, δεν έχει άδικο ο Νάσσερ, είναι από τις ακριβές πρωτείνες, αλλά ξέρεις ότι αγοράζεις ποιότητα. Δίνεις 6,7 ευρώ παραπάνω, αλλά ξέρεις ότι η εταιρία είναι αξιόπιστη από πλευράς ελέγχων ποιότητας, απαγορευμένων ουσιών κτλ. Χίλιες φορές λίγα ευρώ παραπάνω, παρά να αναγράφει 20γρ κ να έχει 12 στην πραγματικότητα. Γενικά στις πρωτείνες πάω με <Ευρώπη> ξεκάθαρα.

----------


## LEGPRESS

> αυτή εδώ καλύτερα να μην την σχολιάσουμε καν σαν εταιρία...
> Γενικά για να λέμε την αλήθεια, δεν έχει άδικο ο Νάσσερ, είναι από τις ακριβές πρωτείνες, αλλά ξέρεις ότι αγοράζεις ποιότητα. Δίνεις 6,7 ευρώ παραπάνω, αλλά ξέρεις ότι η εταιρία είναι αξιόπιστη από πλευράς ελέγχων ποιότητας, απαγορευμένων ουσιών κτλ. Χίλιες φορές λίγα ευρώ παραπάνω, παρά να αναγράφει 20γρ κ να έχει 12 στην πραγματικότητα. Γενικά στις πρωτείνες πάω με <Ευρώπη> ξεκάθαρα.


Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## zisis.z

Εμενα παντος μου φαινεται πανακριβη αν ειχε 15 ευρω λιγοτερα θα υπηρχε μια περιπτωση κατα τυχη να τη επαιρνα καποια στιγμη.Δεν συμφερει πλεον καποιος να δινει τοσα λεφτα για μια πρωτεινη,με αυτα τα λεφτα μπορεις να αγορασεις 2 δικιλες...Και αν θα εδινα θα προτιμουσα gold standard εννοειται....

----------


## NASSER

> Εμενα παντος μου φαινεται πανακριβη αν ειχε 15 ευρω λιγοτερα θα υπηρχε μια περιπτωση κατα τυχη να τη επαιρνα καποια στιγμη.Δεν συμφερει πλεον καποιος να δινει τοσα λεφτα για μια πρωτεινη,με αυτα τα λεφτα μπορεις να αγορασεις 2 δικιλες...Και αν θα εδινα θα προτιμουσα gold standard εννοειται....


Η sci-mx αναβαθμίζει την ποιότητα των προϊόντων της και αν είχα να επιλέξω μεταξύ της ΟΝ θα επέλεγα την SCI-MX. 
Και το ξανα αναφέρω... οι τιμές συμπληρωμάτων αυξάνεται ανάλογα με τη ζήτηση.
Την ΟΝ την γνωρίζω από το 2002, την κατανάλωνα από τότε και η τιμή της ήταν κοντά στα 35-40€ στην Ευρώπη. Αυτή τη στιγμή πουλιέται και άνω των 60€
Την SCI-MX την κατανάλωσα για πρώτη φορά το 2010 και επίσης είχε τιμή κοντά στα 35-38€. Την τιμή της επίσης την γνωρίζεται τώρα.
Τα συμπεράσματα αυτονόητα πιστεύω.

----------


## LEGPRESS

> Εμενα παντος μου φαινεται πανακριβη αν ειχε 15 ευρω λιγοτερα θα υπηρχε μια περιπτωση κατα τυχη να τη επαιρνα καποια στιγμη.Δεν συμφερει πλεον καποιος να δινει τοσα λεφτα για μια πρωτεινη,με αυτα τα λεφτα μπορεις να αγορασεις 2 δικιλες...Και αν θα εδινα θα προτιμουσα gold standard εννοειται....


φιλε μου χωρις να θελω να αμφισβητησω αυτα που λες κι επειδη η 2κιλη η συγκεκριμενη εχει 60κατι ευρω αν δεν κανω λαθος(τα 2300γρ) ποια πρωτεινη εχεις βρει οπου με αυτα τα λεφτα παιρνεις 2 2κιλες???

----------


## zisis.z

> Η sci-mx αναβαθμίζει την ποιότητα των προϊόντων της και αν είχα να επιλέξω μεταξύ της ΟΝ θα επέλεγα την SCI-MX. 
> Και το ξανα αναφέρω... οι τιμές συμπληρωμάτων αυξάνεται ανάλογα με τη ζήτηση.
> Την ΟΝ την γνωρίζω από το 2002, την κατανάλωνα από τότε και η τιμή της ήταν κοντά στα 35-40€ στην Ευρώπη. Αυτή τη στιγμή πουλιέται και άνω των 60€
> Την SCI-MX την κατανάλωσα για πρώτη φορά το 2010 και επίσης είχε τιμή κοντά στα 35-38€. Την τιμή της επίσης την γνωρίζεται τώρα.
> Τα συμπεράσματα αυτονόητα πιστεύω.


Δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι αν κοιταξουμε σε θεμα πωλησεων τα πινακακια που βγαζουν κατα καιρους σε ευρωπη και αμερικη ειναι παρα πολυ κατω σε πωλησεις,απλα εδω την εχει φερει η εν λογο γνωστη αλυσιδα στην Ελλαδα και την δινει πανακρυβα οπως και τα περισσοτερα(στο εξωτερικο ειναι πολυ πιο φθηνη)....
Και οσο για τον φιλο LEGPRESS που ρωτησε,πολυ ευκολα αν αγορασει καποιος τους αμεσους ανταγωνιστες της sci-mx που πουλανε δεκαπλασια ποσοτητα πρωτεινης σε αγγλια και ευρωπη γενικα....αναφερομαι στην myprotein και the protein works.....

----------


## NASSER

zisis.z είσαι αρκετά απόλυτος για να υποστηρίξεις τις επιλογές σου. Αυτό δεν μπορώ να στο αλλάξω. Αλλά προσωπικά αναφέρομαι γενικά και όχι για πωλήσεις εντός Ελλάδας καθώς δεν κινούμε μόνο εντός Ελλάδας. Και δοκιμάζω τόσο ευρωπαϊκής όσο και Αμερικάνικης παραγωγής. 
Αν ξέρεις που την πουλάνε φθηνά, πες μου να την πάρω από εκεί.

----------


## LEGPRESS

εχω μια διαφορετικη θεωρηση των πραγματων...προτιμαω να αγοραζω απο τις 2-3 μεγαλες αλυσιδες στην Ελλαδα οι οποιες θεωρω οτι τα τελευταια χρονια ουτως η αλλως εχουν χαμηλωσει αρκετα τις τιμες με βαση και τα εξοδα που πληρωνουν για τα προιοντα που εισαγουν...και γιατι καλως η κακως δινουν και δουλεια σε 5,10 η 100 οικογενειες...απο κει και περα ασφαλως φιλε zisis ο καθενας επιλεγει αυτο που θελει με βαση τα δικα του κριτηρια...απολυτα κατανοητο...

----------


## sobral

Zisis είσαι απόλυτος πάλι. Τι δυο 2κιλες λες? Συγκρίνεις sci-mx με myprotein, protein works, που είναι διαφορετικού είδους εταιρίες. Την sci-mx πιο σωστό θα ήταν να την συγκρίνεις με reflex, usn κ άλλες αγγλικές. Η τιμή της είναι τσιμπημένη σχετικά, αλλά όχι κ τόσο. Και αυτό το κόλλημα με την ΟΝ δεν δικαιολογείται. Ίδιο ποσοστό πρωτείνης έχουν πια (η ΟΝ έριξε το ποσοστό της), και προσωπικά προτιμώ την Sci-mx, όχι ότι η ΟΝ έχει κάτι αλλά την προτιμώ. Επίσης η εν λόγω αλυσίδα έχει πια καλύτερες τιμές κ από πορτογάλο. Άρα αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει. Σε λίγα προϊόντα πια υπάρχουν καλύτερες τιμές έξω. Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για την γνωστή εταιρία, γενικότερα τα καταστήματα κ τα e-shop πια έχουν πολύ καλές τιμές, ίδιες με αυτές του εξωτερικού. Και κάτι τελευταίο, δεν γίνεται να λες πως η Sci-mx πωλείται φθηνότερα στην Αγγλία σαν επιχείρημα. Χαίρω πολύ στην Αγγλία παρασκευάζεται, λες να πωλείται σε άλλες χώρες στην ίδια τιμή με τις χώρες που την εισάγουν? όπως καταλαβαίνεις αυτό δεν γίνεται.

----------


## storm68

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω στα λεγόμενα του Sobral.

Ελπίζω να μη ξεφεύγω από το θέμα προσθέτοντας το εξής:
Κι εμείς συνεισφέραμε στο να έρθει η χώρα μας στο σημείο που βρίσκεται σήμερα όταν στηρίζουμε τον Χ  άγγλο, γάλλο πορτογάλο για ελάχιστη ή και καθόλου διαφορά στις τιμές σε σχέση με τα μαγαζιά στην Ελλάδα.
Φυσικά η Ευρώπη είναι μια ενιαία αγορά και ο καθένας μπορεί να επιλέξει να αγοράσει απ` έξω ακόμα και για 1€ διαφορά. Ας το κάνει. Εγώ πάντως δεν το κάνω.

----------


## raiden

Αν μπορουσε κανεις να βρει την τελεια πρωτεινη ,την πιο περιεκτικη , την κοινως αποδεκτα πιο ευγεστη , ειμαι σιγουρος πως παντα θα υπηρχε ο αντιλογος . Καποιος θα υποστηριζε οτι ειναι ακριβη , οτι εχει βρει φθηνοτερη , οτι δεν του αρεσει η γευση , οτι την φερνει ενας φιλος του απο την Ζιμπαμπουε στη μιση τιμη και αλλα πολλα . Αν εξαιρεσουμε λοιπον τις μεμονομενες αντιπαραθεσεις νομιζω πως το συγκεκριμενο προιον ειναι απο τα πιο αξιολογα πρωτεινικα σκευασματα που κυκλοφορουν πλεον εν ετει 2015 και δικαια θεωρειται οτι ''κουβαλαει'' και ολες τις νεες τεχνολογιες φιλτραρισματος και συστασης . Απο την αλλη σε αλλον αρεσει να τρωει φιλετο κοτοπουλο και σολωμο και να τα πληρωνει , γιατι ετσι γουσταρει, και αλλος  αρεσκεται στο να τρωει   ρεβυθια και αμυγδαλα για να παρει πρωτεινη . Ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του ..εγω παντως κλίνω προς φιλέτο μεριά ..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## primordial

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι η σοκολάτα που έχω πάρει, είναι από τις πιο ωραίες που έχω δοκιμάσει σε αυτό το επίπεδο της "καθαρής πρωτεϊνης"...
Με 250ml. free lact γάλα ήταν σαν να έπινα milkshake.... :02. Shock: 
Τέλεια επίσης κ με νερό...!!!!
Για τα δικά μου δεδομένα στα 250ml. νερό ήταν λίγο πιο γλυκιά απ'οτι θα ήθελα... αλλά είναι κάτι που φτιάχνεται πάάάάάρα πολύ εύκολα.
Με το γάλα ελάχιστο φουσκωματάκι, έστω κ εάν ήταν free lact, ενώ με το νερό πιό ελαφριά. Απολύτως λογικό.
Επίσης πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα. 
Σε όλα τα θετικά που έχω προαναφέρει, το κερασάκι στην τούρτα είναι ότι "έρχεται" από μία πάρα πολύ αξιόπιστη εταιρεία... (τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής... :01. Wink: )
Για να προλάβω το αυτονόητο, είναι μια πρωτεϊνη με λίγο τσιμπημένη τιμή... αλλά πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι μερικές φορές ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις.
Σίγουρα είναι μια πρωτεϊνη που θα ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω.... :03. Thumb up: 

Κ για να προλάβω την απορία που σίγουρα θα έχει δημιουργηθεί στον φίλο Sobral, 
Ναι.... έχει κ πολύ καλή αφομοίωση... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Keep  :05. Weights: ....

----------


## lila_1

Έχει όντως πάρα πολύ ωραία γεύση και δεν γίνεται νερουλή όπως οι περισσότερες whey (λόγω guar, xanthan και cellulose gum).

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα εντερικό πρόβλημα οπότε δεν είχα κανένα θέμα
Δε θα την πρότεινα σε άτομα με ευαισθησία, σύνδρομο ευαιρέθηστου εντέρου ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, λόγω των παραπάνω διογκωτικών. Είναι επίφοβη.
Επίσης είναι  πολύ ακριβή χωρίς λόγο (πολλά fillers, αρκετός υ/κας, δεν πιάνει καν τα 80 γραμ πρωτείνης/100 γραμ και είναι ως επι το πλείστον concentrate).


Αλλά άμα κάποιος έχει λεφτά για πἐταμα, είναι γαμώ τις πρωτείνες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Την δοκιμασα σε γευση βανιλια κ προσωπικα απ τις καλυτερες του ειδους.  Το καλυτερο σημειο της ειναι η πυκνοτητα κ η πλουσια υφη της, αν κ την εβαλα με νερο λες κ ηταν με γαλα.
Με την εγγυηση του ονοματος της εταιρειας αν κ λιγο ακριβουτσικη την θεωρω τοπ επιλογη.

----------


## sobral

Έχει δοκιμάσει μήπως κανείς τη γεύση καφεδούμπα mochachino?  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Anithos

η καλυτερη γευση της ,για μενα που δοκιμασα και την σοκολατα.

----------


## jim7

Ρε παιδιά αυτή η acesulfame με προβληματίζει λίγο δεν έχω ακούσει και τα καλύτερα, ομοίως και τα thickeners και το stabilizer που έχει.

----------


## Theos

Τελειωσα κ γω ενα 2κ κουβαδακι και ειπα να γραψω και γω μια αποψη. Η κατανάλωση έγινε με νερό. 
Για τα γουστα μου (δεν ειμαι του γλυκου) 1-2 κλικ πιο γλυκιά αλλα παχυρευστη αρκετα για whey τοσο που ειπα να κοιταξω παλι τι αγόρασα μήπως τα μπέρδεψε το παλικαρι κ μου εδωσε κατι αλλο. 

Γευση - Σοκολατα  8/10
Διαλυτότητα 9/10
Τιμή   τσιμπημενη αυτη την εποχη 

Σιγουρα θα την ξαναπροτιμησω σε αλλαγή 

Τωρα για αν μου έδωσε και τι .... οτι κανει μια whey πρωτεϊνη (κανω διατροφη και απλα η πρωτεϊνη ερχετε να συμπληρωσει 1γευμα )

Δωστε πόνο   :05. Weights:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Αυτές τις μέρες είναι σε προσφορά στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.
Δείτε εδώ τη συσκευασία των 2280gr.

----------


## beefmeup

ειχα γραψει κ παλιοτερα για αυτη την πρωτεινη τα καλυτερα..να επανελθω με την γευση φραουλα, που ειναι καταπληκτικη..ευπεπτη, φοβερη διαλυτοτητα κ χωρις να βγαζει καθολου φαρμακιλα..υπαρχει διαθεσιμη κ σε δειγματακια μιας δοσης για οποιον θελει να την δοκιμασει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Σε προσφορά αυτές τις μέρες στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και συγκεντρώνει τις προτιμήσεις. Δείτε το *εδώ.*

----------

